# Air ride suspension....



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

So my suspension is acting funny, since it got cold outside it has run the compressor for quite a while and then the light comes on. If it's been in the garage for a while it doesn't happen but when it sits outside at work all day it's not happy. Is this a common issue or is my compressor starting to go and just acting worse in the cold?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Air ride suspension.... (vr6ninja)*

in colder temperature, it takes longer to compress the air. the opposite happens in a turbo, cooler temps give more boost.
OK - - - I am totally full of BS. I cannot give you an honest answer.
BUT
- if a warranty take it in for service
- no warranty call Arnott - these guy's are the new allroad suspensions best friend, and my main reason for this reply.
Oh, mine is running a bit slower also.


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

I too am having this problem. I am wondering if there are valves that freeze


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

Replace hoses asap!


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Similar issue here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4209329
Most of the the AR hoses are hard plastic though. But I'll check it all out. Maybe the threads at the fittings are bleeding out in the cold?
i also suspect moisture in the system. I will be digging into the system soon to find the cause of this problem. I wouldn't worry too much about needing an airbag, or pump. It's almost surely a different part of the system.
I report my findings when I do know. 
But I'm kinda busy rebuilding my G60 right now.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_But I'm kinda busy rebuilding my G60 right now.

Lysholm?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (pendulum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pendulum* »_
Lysholm?









I wish. I do have a Turbo and Manifold sitting on a shelf in the garage waiting on the day the G-lader decides to explode.
I was just freshening it up, and doing some port work.








Grenade Green only seemed appropriate! I still have a drab yellow decal declaring it a "Militärexplosivstoff" to be put on it once it's actually back together.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

haha that color is dope! i love it dude, that really is cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

It warmed up here to just above freezing, haven't had even a hint of the air leak for over a week....Could be hard to diagnose now that's it's spring??


----------



## teespeed (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Dude, by the description it sounds to me like your compressor is starting to go out







they tend to run constantly more and more as they reach their expiration moments


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_It warmed up here to just above freezing, haven't had even a hint of the air leak for over a week....Could be hard to diagnose now that's it's spring??









wait - so you had the problem start at the onset of freezing temperatures, and now when it warms up the problem goes away?
that does sound like perhaps the weather is indeed just negatively affecting the airride system. i'd keep a close eye on it and see if you can ever hear the sound/problem again. if not, perhaps the weather _was_ the problem?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (pendulum)*

Well there is a problem somewhere. But I'm saying it could be hard to diagnose now that it's warmed up.
And when I say warmed up I mean it's like -5c outside now. Before it was -20 to -30c and that's when the system would act up. But also the car lives in our heated garage, which unless I am working on something out there, I keep it at about 3-5c (just a few degrees above freezing). So it was going from +5 to sitting outside for 8 hours in -30c, and then acting up. So that going in and out of freezing could be a factor....maybe?








I actually suspect it's the rubber O-rings that ride on the shock shaft. When I did the front I noticed they looked pretty misshaped, and aging. So I'm going to start there. 
But I'm not putting stock rubber O-rings back in, there are a million more durable rubbers out there, that won't take shape, or dry up and crack in near the time.
http://www.valqua-america.com/product_1_1.php
Viton http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.marcorubber.com/viton.htm


----------

